# Ontario guys



## shoot low (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey fella's I live in western NY about an hour from the Ontario border and am really interested in starting to research hunting Ontario.I travel all over the US to bowhunt yet I have never seriously researched your Province. I am wondering if anyone can share with me some advice on Ontario in trade for some of the states I have hunted or even my own. we actually have some amazing whitetails here in the farm country I grew up in. I am interested in whitetails Moose caribou or anything you may be able to give me advice on. I'm willing to travel anywhere and hunt in any weather. I am wondering what your public ground is like,what the quality of your animals are and if I can do this as a non canadian unguided and on public ground. Any advice you can share with me to get me started would be of great help and will be repaid anyway I can. Thanks. I have attached pics of a few of the animals I have killed in NY to show you our quality if you are ever interested in hunting NY.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Shoot low.... do you guys in NY only shoot small bucks? What about QDM?

Just kidding... nice deer.

Unfortunately most places don't allow for non-resident deer archery seasons. There are some exceptions though. There are some places that you can hunt moose or bear though. Again check the regulations. If needed I could send you a copy of the regulations if the computer version is crap.

Check this site http://www.mnr.gov.on.ca/MNR/pubs/pubmenu.html#hunting

This is where you can "hopefully" find any info that you may need.

Any other questions just ask....

Chris


----------



## shoot low (Jan 24, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info chris I'm checking that site right now. What does a good buck score in Ontario and what area do the best bucks come from? Are there any Bowonly area's that you know of? Thanks man.If you ever decide to venture to NY get ahold of me I will be sure to help you out.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Those deer are awesome! I don't think there is much non-resident deer hunting in Ontario, especially towards the Southern part where alot of us ATers live. There are big bucks sprinkled all over with no real QDM practiced. I guess its alot like the USA before QDM took hold. Big bucks may have an easier time of maturing here due to the lack of hunter pressure in alot of areas. Although Nigel Reed and Dave McQuacker have been putting a hurting on some brutes lately!


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

I know there are a lot of hunters here but still......may want to give www.huntontario.com a look. The Forum section is full of great people that should be able to help with specific questions.


----------



## dmarwick (Aug 23, 2007)

With deer like those why would you want to leave home?


----------



## sdogg0 (Oct 31, 2007)

I suggest hunting in the states


----------



## Adrian J Hare (Nov 21, 2007)

From where you are you will be traveling 5 hours to get into an area to hunt without a outfitter. 

Email me and I can give you some ideas..


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

Dont' waste your time in Ontario, if your after bucks like your photos you'll be hard pressed to harvest something like that without alot of pre-work.

Alberta and Saskatchewan are a different story however.

Our local WMU is in rough shape with the herd dwindling rapidly.


----------



## shoot low (Jan 24, 2006)

Iron Mike said:


> I know there are a lot of hunters here but still......may want to give www.huntontario.com a look. The Forum section is full of great people that should be able to help with specific questions.


IronMike,
Thanks for the link man I will check it out today. Thanks again for your input. Jesse


----------



## shoot low (Jan 24, 2006)

dmarwick said:


> With deer like those why would you want to leave home?


Thanks but I'd like to find some new Adventure,More deer,more meat, new places,new people.? Once I tag out here I'm done in NY so I'd like to go somewhere.


----------



## shoot low (Jan 24, 2006)

Adrian J Hare said:


> From where you are you will be traveling 5 hours to get into an area to hunt without a outfitter.
> 
> Email me and I can give you some ideas..


Great I will, thanks for your input. Jesse


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

The best big buck hunting in Ontario is in the extreme north west corner of the provice. Truly a wilderness area though. There are lots of archery only areas, you have to check the regs to find them though. You should confirm this, but from what I understand in ontario to hunt moose, a non-res has to go with a licensed guide, max two hunters per guide. We do have some great moose hunting, and a great fall bear season too. We are starting to get some fantastic turkey hunting. But our deer herd, in my opinion is not managed for quality, our system works where everyone gets a buck tag and you have to enter a lottery system for a doe tag. Some wildlife management units (WMUs) are allowing more tags and no lottery required for a doe tag, but this province has a long history of shooting any buck with antlers, rather than letting the little guys walk and shooting a nice fat doe. In fact, shooting a doe is still considered a no-no in a lot of deer camps. Some WMUs have a late season limited entry shotgun hunt in traditional archery only areas, and some of these areas have seen a big reduction in the deer herd. My WMU has suffered from this. When I started hunting in 1988, it was common to see multiple deer in an afternoons hunt, with LOTS of shot opportunities per season. Now you have to work much harder just to get one shot opportunity per year. 

I don't mean to try to scare you away, but I think there are probably better places to spend your vacation time and hard earned money. Good luck.


----------



## mikerry (Dec 28, 2004)

*ontario*

hi i am from ny,and i have been to ontario the last 5 years,pk me and i will let you know what i know, tom


----------

